# Problems Boardsliding



## RaD RaBauT (Jul 9, 2009)

Whenever i try to boardslide i always slip out onto my butt.

This is very annoying and hurts quite a bit lol. i tried to learn on a rly easy simple box but no matter what i always slipped out. i even had some really good jibbers watch me and they said that i wasnt leaning back.

i stuck my butt out and leaned forward slightly and i always slipped out like a second or two after i land on the rail.

im jumping up and land on the rail and then slip out.

Could this be a problem with my edges because i had someone do them that i rly dont think had a clue what they were doing..?


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

Lean forward more. A lot of people lean to far back when they start on boxes. Remember you can't dig your edge into a box like snow, it just doesn't work haha. Just keep your board flat.


----------



## RaD RaBauT (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah i really thought i was leaning forward and even the people watching me said i was.. i know my edges are majorly messed up so could that have caused it?


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

nope, you can jib just fine with ragged edges. If you think you are leaning forward enough that's probably not it either. Are you keeping your knees bent or straight? They should be bent while on the box or rail in order to balance yourself out.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Your torso may have been leaning forward but your ass and rest of your body could still be going backwards...ive seen people try to force leaning forwards and they just end up making a giant > shape which still puts all their weight behind them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

You may be leaning forward, but are you bending your knees enough? That's the biggest mistake I always made when I learned boardslides. Just remember that it's harder to tip something if the center of gravity is lower, so bend your knees until you feel really stable and "locked in". Once you do it a few times, you'll get it. It's like riding a bike, haha.


----------



## mattus123 (Jun 1, 2009)

I'd say u are bending from the waist up. Maybe instead of trying to learn heaps far forward, try bending your knees and keeping you back straight.
That should keep everything centered and then no edges will catch or anything like that.
You also dont want to learn to far forward so that your toe edge slips out, thats no fun eihter


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

relax your ankles. Your probably pulling them a little toward your shins


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

also If you have a really stiff setup , try loosing everything a little, the bindings ankle strap and your boots, when you hit the park. not so much where ur feet come out, just enough so you have a little play in there so your setup isnt so touchy and its a little more forgiving if your not in the 100% perfect form.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

bubbachubba340 said:


> relax your ankles. Your probably pulling them a little toward your shins


bingo!! your probally doing this mentally without knowing


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

grab your ankles, then youre balance will be directly over your board (unless you try grabbing your ankles with straight legs, cause thats just stupid).


----------

